# Economiseur d'écran Apple TV : existe t-il sur Mac ?



## jcs (5 Mars 2009)

J'ai découvert par hasard dans un Apple Store l'économiseur d'écran Apple TV  et je voulais savoir s'il existait un économiseur semblable pour Léopard ? Merci pour votre aide.

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IOqTl2mNqcM&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IOqTl2mNqcM&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## wath68 (7 Mars 2009)

Hello.

Un screensaver qui ressemble à celui de l'Apple TV.
Il marche bien chez moi, à part de légers ralentissements peut être dû au trop grand nombre de photos dans le dossier.
http://www.scottquillen.com/The_Qui...Like_Screen_Saver_for_Mac_OS_X,_finally..html


----------



## jcs (16 Mars 2009)

Ok wath68, super, merci pour ce conseil. Je vais essayer ça.

Bonne soirée.


----------

